# Cutting a bucks beard??



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

My buck has gotten his beard full of burs an I was wondering if I cut it off will it grow back. Sounds like a stupid question but it made me stop an think " Oh no what if it doesnt grow back" Thanks. :?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

It'll grow back.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our does' beards had no trouble growing back, haha! However, if you plan on showing him in the near future, the buck is supposed to have a beard. Is washing and combing it an option?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... it will grow back.... :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeppers It'll be back


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Hahaha :slapfloor:. I was thinking that it should but didnt want to find out afterwards that is doesnt. No I wont be showing him an I could prolly wash an comb it but I dont know how kean he would be on that idea. Im just gonna snip it off. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I get people hair conditioner and put a big ole glob of that on. Let it sit for a few minutes and comb out. Hopefully that will loosen up the burs.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Horse tail detangler. It will slick it all up so they will come out relatively easily.


----------

